# AEP Beware the thieves



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

They are at it again, be careful what you leave unattended. They target campsites with no vehicle in sight and they like grills, coolers, tackle and other items they can pawn.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

shroomhunter said:


> They are at it again, be careful what you leave unattended. They target campsites with no vehicle in sight and they like grills, coolers, tackle and other items they can pawn.


That's a darn shame. The camp Caretakers do their best to keep an eye on things. 
Them thieves especially like getting a hold of generators. Whether they are locked up or not. I've been told that a lot of items end up at flea markets and yard sales right there in Reinersville.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Can't stop these thieves from stealing anything and everything. They will break out a 300 dollar window to get the 35 cents out of your console. They carry their tools in a back pack and use bricks/blocks/rocks for their hammers. We had them get into our vehicle by means of a tool that slides down the window tract, that unlocks the door. They made off with a bunch items from several vehicles while steelhead fishing. They even set off several horn alarms and never got caught. The only satisfaction one will ever get, would be to catch them in the act and pay the fine for assaulting them, when they have you arrested.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I worry about this every time I fish somewhere that I have to park "off the beaten path" or in a secluded area. Your vehicle is a prime target. I keep nothing valuable inside my truck and always leave rod tubes and reel cases (I fly fish) open so anyone looking in can see the goods ain't in there. I'm not an idiot, I know that doesn't prevent me from burglary, but my hope is if I make it as obvious as I can that nothing of value is in there they won't break my windows.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

That is a shame - My dad is from Cumberland so growing up I spent a lot of time down that way at grandmas. I fished a lot of those lakes as a kid and ones that are not even on the aep map now. My dad retired from aep and he still has a few of the old maps. I have been meaning to get back down that way with my son but having issues with thieves kind of makes me not want to head down that way.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Those smash grab and run folks are everywhere. It is getting bad out there. Had a guy pick up a spare rod of mine about 2 weeks ago and he started walking away with it while his buddy was talking to me. Took my rod back but just ruined the fun of fishing for the day.

Don't think it will help but when I got home I burnt my initials on the cork handles of all my rods. In all my years of fishing I never ever thought it would come down to this..


----------

